# مواصفات غاز البروبان



## yaseenrar (26 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم ارجوا مساعدتي للحصول على مواصفات غاز البروبان C3H8 وخ[FONT=&quot][/FONT]اصة [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Heat capacity at constant pressure (Cp في الظروف التالية

عند درجة الحرارية (76.6 C)وضغط (16.2 kg\cm2) 

وكذلك عند درجة حرارة 45c وعند نفس الضغط 

وهذا لكم جزيل الشكر 

واكون سعيدا ولو بتوجيهي الى اي رابط يمكن ان

استفاد منه 
[/FONT]


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------



## هشام_525 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

تفضل أخي الخصائص عن طريق برنامج HYSYS​ 
76.6 °C










​ 
45 °C​ 









​


----------



## ج.ناردين (23 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لمن سأل 
وشكراً جزيلاً لمن أجاب
دمتم بخير​


----------

